# Help cammallanus nematodes



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

We have cammallanus nematodes in our 72 gallon discus tank and I was wondering if any one had experiance with useing fenbendazole powder form? I need to know the exact desage to use to mix with food please if anyone can help my tanks.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

pm mykiss, he sells a good cure for it, you mix it up into a liquid


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

V


rescuepenguin said:


> pm mykiss, he sells a good cure for it, you mix it up into a liquid


x2 Yup. That's who I helped me out awhile back. He'll mail it to you right away...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

x3. We had this in the guppy tank. Nasty, but fixable.


----------

